# Stopped by the Guardia Civil this Evening.



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

I got pulled over in a road block a couple of hours ago :doh:. I was told that there was a problem as my driving licence did not show up when the information was entered into their computer. I have been stopped before and shown my licence without issue. I am British but have a Norwegian driving licence as I used to live there. It is valid until I am 100. I am resident in Spain.
The officer said he had to report this and after consulting his book, said there could be a fine of 500E although I may not have to pay it? 

I have to present myself with all papers at Trafico.

Anyone else had a similar experience?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been stopped lots of times. I've always been ok when I've shown my papers. The last time I had a problem with the guardia, I'd parked in the wrong place and my car was towed. When I picked it up (and paid the fine ), I was told that they now have to self fund??? So they'll make money wherever they can. I was in a hire car and was told that my fine was a "tourist tax" !!


Jo xxx


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Check your insurance policy as most have legal cover. Get the agent on to it. 
I can see no reason why your license would even be in there system.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

el romeral said:


> I got pulled over in a road block a couple of hours ago :doh:. I was told that there was a problem as my driving licence did not show up when the information was entered into their computer. I have been stopped before and shown my licence without issue. I am British but have a Norwegian driving licence as I used to live there. It is valid until I am 100. I am resident in Spain.
> The officer said he had to report this and after consulting his book, said there could be a fine of 500E although I may not have to pay it?
> 
> I have to present myself with all papers at Trafico.
> ...


All Spanish residents are required by law to swap to Spanish driving licenses. They cracked down on this when they introduced the points system a few years ago. Obviously if you have a Norwegian driving license they can't give you points on your license, which annoys them, and they can fine you on the spot instead. A friend got caught out like this and he got a €1000 fine.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Chopera said:


> All Spanish residents are required by law to swap to Spanish driving licenses. .


Where does it say that then ?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

CapnBilly said:


> Where does it say that then ?


For example:

Requisitos para extranjeros que desean conducir en España



> ...
> 
> Para los extranjeros que estén residiendo en España, podrán utilizar el carne de conducir de su país de origen durante los primeros 6 meses desde el momento que le fue otorgada la residencia legal.
> 
> ...


You get 6 months grace to change your license from when you fiirst get Spanish residency. After that you have to apply for a new Spanish driving license unless you belong to a country with an license exchange agreement with Spain (E.g. EU/EEA countries).

In fact I read somewhere that there is now a European driving license which allows you to switch residency within the EU without having to swap your license (it carries a microchip that connects with the various national systems). However if you've got a plain vanilla UK driving license and you are resident in Spain then you have to change it to either a Spanish version or the European version, so they can give you points.


----------



## Vette1948 (May 29, 2013)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum, but have lived in various parts of Spain for 25yrs, and have been stopped in road blocks/checks many times especially on the Costa del Sol many years ago.

The Guardia will quite often tell you that licences are not valid as I have been told on occasions, but you can collect a written copy of a letter from the British Embassy which has been stamped by Traffico and states in Spanish that your licence is valid until it comes up for changing, and providing you have an address in an EU recognised country you can get the same licence renewed in that country where your licence originates.
This letter was dated 18-10-2004 Ministerio del Interior Direccion General de Traffico-Registro General,0420012 No 200400015480, and signed Rivera Menor

I carry a copy of this letter with my Insurance these days in case I get pestered by the Guardia, when I show them this letter they just wave me on with a look of disgust as they know nothing about it and they are generally Traffico who should know these things.
Normally after they have tried to read your licence upside down, especially when it was the old paper licence. LOL

My letter was issued by the Embassy of the Republica del Reino Unido Gran Bretana,28010,Madrid.
Ref: EDF-F.FM/EW,originally passed by The Sentencia del Tribunal de Justicia de las Communidades Europea de 09-09-04

Unfortunately my copy is now getting quite ragged and not good enough to either scan or copy as it turns out blurred.

Hope that this helps your situation


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

If you get stopped at a road block for a routine check then they may well let you move on since they are only running checks. However if you get pulled over for an infringement (speeding, jumping a light, etc) or if they find that some other documentation isn't in order, and they then find they can't give you points for it because you don't have a Spanish license then it may well be a different story. Let's face it, Spain has a points system and they can't allow certain residents to drive around for years on end with licenses that don't allow them to be punished for infringements.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Chopera said:


> For example:
> 
> Requisitos para extranjeros que desean conducir en España
> 
> You get 6 months grace to change your license from when you fiirst get Spanish residency. After that you have to apply for a new Spanish driving license unless you belong to a country with an license exchange agreement with Spain (E.g. EU/EEA countries).


This is not quite what you said. Applying for a new licence only applies to non EU residents, and EU residents do not have to swap their licence within 6 months


Chopera said:


> In fact I read somewhere that there is now a European driving license which allows you to switch residency within the EU without having to swap your license (it carries a microchip that connects with the various national systems). However if you've got a plain vanilla UK driving license and you are resident in Spain then you have to change it to either a Spanish version or the European version, so they can give you points.


Not quite sure what you mean by a plain vanilla licence. if you have an EU licence ( plastic photo version) you do not need to exchange it until it the renewal date ( e.g new photo) which can be upto 10 years. If you choose not to change it, then you need to comply with the Spanish requirements for renewal I.e take the medical test, when you become normally resident, which is 185 days. You do not have to exchange it.

This is all covered by EU directive 2006/126 and ley 818/2009.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Chopera said:


> If you get stopped at a road block for a routine check then they may well let you move on since they are only running checks. However if you get pulled over for an infringement (speeding, jumping a light, etc) or if they find that some other documentation isn't in order, and they then find they can't give you points for it because you don't have a Spanish license then it may well be a different story. Let's face it, Spain has a points system and they can't allow certain residents to drive around for years on end with licenses that don't allow them to be punished for infringements.


If you get some points, then under the EU directive and Spanish law I mentioned, you have to change it.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Vette1948 said:


> Unfortunately my copy is now getting quite ragged and not good enough to either scan or copy as it turns out blurred.


You can download this from Brian Dellers website. Just google Motoring in Spain. I think you access the site from Spainvia.com.

Although the letter relates to the old law, and has been superseded by 818/2009, it's still the same.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chopera said:


> For example:
> 
> Requisitos para extranjeros que desean conducir en España
> 
> ...


the majority of brits would now have a plastic 'EU licence' now anyway - so they wouldn't have to change it until the expiry date on the photo

it's only if you have an old paper license that you have to, as you sort of say

I wonder what sort of license the OP has?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

CapnBilly said:


> This is not quite what you said. Applying for a new licence only applies to non EU residents, and EU residents do not have to swap their licence within 6 months


I read it as saying that if you are not an EU resident then you have to re-apply (tramitir) and if you are an EU resident then you have to exchange (canje). The effect is the same - you have to swap your old license for a Spanish one within 6 months.

I have also read elsewhere that the 6 month period doesn't apply to EU residents and that only you need to exchange for a Spanish license if you make an infingement and they need to award you points. However the experience of my friend was that he was given an on the spot fine instead. Maybe the law has been clarified since then, but I still read conflicting reports.



CapnBilly said:


> Not quite sure what you mean by a plain vanilla licence. if you have an EU licence ( plastic photo version) you do not need to exchange it until it the renewal date ( e.g new photo) which can be upto 10 years. If you choose not to change it, then you need to comply with the Spanish requirements for renewal I.e take the medical test, when you become normally resident, which is 185 days. You do not have to exchange it.
> 
> This is all covered by EU directive 2006/126 and ley 818/2009.


By plain vanilla I mean an old UK national license as opposed to the new European "drive anywhere" driving license that I think was introduced everywhere in the EU this year.


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Chopera said:


> I read it as saying that if you are not an EU resident then you have to re-apply (tramitir) and if you are an EU resident then you have to exchange (canje). The effect is the same - you have to swap your old license for a Spanish one within 6 months.
> 
> I have also read elsewhere that the 6 month period doesn't apply to EU residents and that only you need to exchange for a Spanish license if you make an infingement and they need to award you points. However the experience of my friend was that he was given an on the spot fine instead. Maybe the law has been clarified since then, but I still read conflicting reports.


There are conflicting reports, which is why I referred you to the actual laws which spell it out, which is what I set out in my earlier post. That doesn't mean the men in green shirts fully understand the law, and there are reports of people being fined, but, that's not what the law says. If you read the law before 818/2009, this was the same, for the simple reason that they're all based on the EU directives, which are quite clear on these issues.

Just to be clear, as far as I understand Norway is non a member of the EU or the EEA, so I think the OP would have had to apply for a new licence under the link you posted. I would have though that there was an agreement to exchange with Norway, but I don't know that as a fact.



Chopera said:


> By plain vanilla I mean an old UK national license as opposed to the new European "drive anywhere" driving license that I think was introduced everywhere in the EU this year.


No, you don't have to swap a old UK licence, unless, as Xabiachica says its a paper one. If its a UK issued EU licence, with the the circle of stars, then its covered by the law I referred to.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

CapnBilly said:


> No, you don't have to swap a old UK licence, unless, as Xabiachica says its a paper one. *If its a UK issued EU licence*, with the the circle of stars, then its covered by the law I referred to.


Sorry but it is NOT a EU licence. All the EU symbol means is it is valid for use throughout the EU without a need for any IDP, the same as my Spanish one.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Licences from Norway, Iceland and Liechtenstein can be exchanged exactly the same as licences issued in the EU.

Dirección General de Tráfico : Trámites y Multas: JEFATURA VIRTUAL : Tu permiso de conducción : Canje de permisos)


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> Sorry but it is NOT a EU licence. All the EU symbol means is it is valid for use throughout the EU without a need for any IDP, the same as my Spanish one.


I think that's just semantics .....


WIKI - EU Driving licence


Are they wrong then?


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> Sorry but it is NOT a EU licence. All the EU symbol means is it is valid for use throughout the EU without a need for any IDP, the same as my Spanish one.


I think I called it a UK issued EU licence, which my understanding means it complies with the most recent EU directive, and as you say, valid for use throughout the EU.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

He has a Norwegian licence.

It is quite correct that you do not need to change , under EU law, providing you have a licence that has a validity period. 

German & Norwegian licences do not ( German one lasts until you die & Norwegian until aged 100, as the OP started. ) & therefore have to be changed under spanish law once a resident for 2 years. It is in the Trafico link Baldilocks posted. click on second box down on right hand side " EU & EEA" etc.

Last line of 1st paragraph states
" Cuando se trate de un permiso de conducción no sujeto a un período de vigencia determinado, su titular deberá proceder a su renovación, una vez transcurridos dos años desde que establezca su residencia normal en España"

So to the OP ,they are right if you have been resident for more than 2 years. Look on the bright side, you'll get a 50% reduction as a resident in the fine! :lol:
Sorry .


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

So if you have a UK photocard licence with the EU flag on the top left corner with UK in the middle, and the photo is still valid until, say 2021, you don't have to change to a Spanish licence?

It would be great if the British cops clamped down on foreign drivers, but the sad truth is that most British cops avoid anything foreign like the plague as it's in the "Too hard to do" tray. The UK doesn't have on the spot fines and so to enforce anything you have to arrest and take to court the following day. A very bureaucratic system and one reason why there are so many foreign drivers on UK roads with uninsured, untaxed foreign registered vehicles. Even vehicles belonging to Poles, Czechs, etc etc that have been in the country for years seem to be ignored. If the government gave the police powers to give on the spot fines for foreigners then they will continue to take the proverbial!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Dunpleecin said:


> So if you have a UK photocard licence with the EU flag on the top left corner with UK in the middle, and the photo is still valid until, say 2021, you don't have to change to a Spanish licence?
> 
> !


Correct.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

They've changed things slightly with the new regs that came into force this year.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

baldilocks said:


> They've changed things slightly with the new regs that came into force this year.


What was the change? I thought it only referred to the old paper licence?




Dunpleecin said:


> So if you have a UK photocard licence with the EU flag on the top left corner with UK in the middle, and the photo is still valid until, say 2021, you don't have to change to a Spanish licence?
> 
> It would be great if the British cops clamped down on foreign drivers, but the sad truth is that most British cops avoid anything foreign like the plague as it's in the "Too hard to do" tray. The UK doesn't have on the spot fines and so to enforce anything you have to arrest and take to court the following day. A very bureaucratic system and one reason why there are so many foreign drivers on UK roads with uninsured, untaxed foreign registered vehicles. Even vehicles belonging to Poles, Czechs, etc etc that have been in the country for years seem to be ignored. If the government gave the police powers to give on the spot fines for foreigners then they will continue to take the proverbial!


It certainly does if you are not resident in the UK.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> What was the change? I thought it only referred to the old paper licence?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does that work then? Because you can't issue a fixed penalty to someone who doesn't have an address to serve a summons, so the offender would have to be arrested and put before the next court. Also, UK cops don't have the infrastructure to process payments at the roadside. So how can they issue on the spot fines for foreigners? Foreign vehicles are also not on the PNC and foreign licences can't have points added. So unless all this has changed in the last few months, I'd be interested to know how UK cop process an on the spot fine?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Dunpleecin said:


> How does that work then? Because you can't issue a fixed penalty to someone who doesn't have an address to serve a summons, so the offender would have to be arrested and put before the next court. Also, UK cops don't have the infrastructure to process payments at the roadside. So how can they issue on the spot fines for foreigners? Foreign vehicles are also not on the PNC and foreign licences can't have points added. So unless all this has changed in the last few months, I'd be interested to know how UK cop process an on the spot fine?


+1
They can't, they issue a notice of intended prosecution (?) & off you go. The summons to appear is sent to your place of residence . 
I watched a 'police interceptors' repeat recently where the German in an Audi RS4 RS4 Quattro 5dr Avant 4.2 was pulled cruising at about 150mph & he was sent on his way & told he would be required to appear in a UK court to answer the speeding charge.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Just to complete the thread. I contacted my insurance company but they could not help. Then went to a Spanish gestor we have used before. He said I had to pay it, he said he spoke to someone in the police who confirmed this. I planned to go to Trafico and fight my corner. Sadly, I ran out of enthusiasm and time, so never made the trip (too hot, do not know where Trafico is, most likely no parking in area and then there is the Spanish). The twenty day deadline for paying half the total amount are pretty well up, so logged onto dgt.es and grudgingly paid the 250E by card. 
The gestor has taken my Norwegian licence and given me a bit of paper until he gets a Spanish licence for me, so another 120E there.
Hopefully all grammar etc is OK on i pad in turblence at 37000 feet, it is not easy.


----------



## peterinmalaga (May 27, 2013)

el romeral said:


> I got pulled over in a road block a couple of hours ago :doh:. I was told that there was a problem as my driving licence did not show up when the information was entered into their computer. I have been stopped before and shown my licence without issue. I am British but have a Norwegian driving licence as I used to live there. It is valid until I am 100. I am resident in Spain.
> The officer said he had to report this and after consulting his book, said there could be a fine of 500E although I may not have to pay it?
> 
> I have to present myself with all papers at Trafico.
> ...


The Guardia Civil are all barstewards - except for the ones that aren't. It's a good idea to cultivate the friendship of one of them, however, because they are all magicians and can make fines disappear!
I doubt if you will have a single cent to pay but you might have to spend a long time at trafico unless you're lucky. Could you get a gestor to present your documentation to trafico? They are also magicians and can make queues disappear.
My experience of the GC is that they are corrupt and inefficient but that can work in your favour too! Always greet them with a smile.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

peterinmalaga said:


> The Guardia Civil are all barstewards - except for the ones that aren't. It's a good idea to cultivate the friendship of one of them, however, because they are all magicians and can make fines disappear!
> I doubt if you will have a single cent to pay but you might have to spend a long time at trafico unless you're lucky. Could you get a gestor to present your documentation to trafico? They are also magicians and can make queues disappear.
> My experience of the GC is that they are corrupt and inefficient but that can work in your favour too! Always greet them with a smile.


BUT DON'T present your driving licence or any other papers with a bill/Euro note, that is the sure fire way to get you hauled in for attempted bribery. You won't see your money again, either - it's evidence which will somehow get lost in the system because you will fail to insist that it's presence is recorded as part of evidence. In fact if you do insist, then, you are definitely shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

peterinmalaga said:


> The Guardia Civil are all barstewards - except for the ones that aren't. It's a good idea to cultivate the friendship of one of them, however, because they are all magicians and can make fines disappear!
> I doubt if you will have a single cent to pay but you might have to spend a long time at trafico unless you're lucky. Could you get a gestor to present your documentation to trafico? They are also magicians and can make queues disappear.
> My experience of the GC is that they are corrupt and inefficient but that can work in your favour too! Always greet them with a smile.


We've been stopped 4 times by the Guardia and received one small fine. Each time we were stopped, they were polite and in return we were polite. The fine we got, we'd have got that in the UK just the same. The police in every country are used to dealing with difficult people. You just have to watch the reality program's to know that. Politeness is always the best strategy.......my opinion.


----------



## peterinmalaga (May 27, 2013)

Aron said:


> We've been stopped 4 times by the Guardia and received one small fine. Each time we were stopped, they were polite and in return we were polite. The fine we got, we'd have got that in the UK just the same. The police in every country are used to dealing with difficult people. You just have to watch the reality program's to know that. Politeness is always the best strategy.......my opinion.


I am sure that's all correct but I have had experience of one very unpleasant and arrogant member of the GC. There are good and bad in the GC. It's best to be polite and be on your guard. In fact I would complain that they don't fine people enough - we all (foreigners and Spanish) get away with murder on the roads here and we would all be safer if the GC were more consistent in upholding and applying the laws.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

10 weeks later I have picked up my provisional Spanish driving licence - this replaces the bit of paper I had which was supposed to satisfy the police in the event of being stopped. Glad I never needed to put it to the test.

Just got to wait for my full licence now.......


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Maybe this is a daft question but as I don't know the answer will give it a go.

When we pick up a hire car at a Spanish airport we have both the car's insurance documents along with our passports and driving licences. However when we get to base our licences, passports and the majority of our cash go in the safe. If I jump in the car wearing Tshirt and shorts, am I breaking the law by not having my driving licence and passport on me? If so it's a bit daft encouraging folk to leave their documents in the car because they don't have pocket space.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

crookesey said:


> Maybe this is a daft question but as I don't know the answer will give it a go.
> 
> When we pick up a hire car at a Spanish airport we have both the car's insurance documents along with our passports and driving licences. However when we get to base our licences, passports and the majority of our cash go in the safe. If I jump in the car wearing Tshirt and shorts, am I breaking the law by not having my driving licence and passport on me? If so it's a bit daft encouraging folk to leave their documents in the car because they don't have pocket space.


You're supposed to have several documents with you. Maybe it's different for a hire car, but look here. The names of the documents are in bold

Papeles obligatorios que hay que llevar en el coche para evitar multas


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

You are legally required to carry identification with you in the car. Insurance is a must and also your driving licence. Unless you get unlucky that should suffice but over zealous green fly might try to fine you for not carrying your passport. A copy these days usually works and also not a bad idea to have a copy of your residency/NIE in the car.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

thrax said:


> You are legally required to carry identification with you in the car. Insurance is a must and also your driving licence. Unless you get unlucky that should suffice but over zealous green fly might try to fine you for not carrying your passport. A copy these days usually works and also not a bad idea to have a copy of your residency/NIE in the car.


The copies sound a good idea, I don't mind carrying my driving licence, but knowing my luck my passport would get stolen.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

crookesey said:


> Maybe this is a daft question but as I don't know the answer will give it a go.
> 
> When we pick up a hire car at a Spanish airport we have both the car's insurance documents along with our passports and driving licences. However when we get to base our licences, passports and the majority of our cash go in the safe. If I jump in the car wearing Tshirt and shorts, am I breaking the law by not having my driving licence and passport on me? If so it's a bit daft encouraging folk to leave their documents in the car because they don't have pocket space.


You need identification and your driving licence. You need your car matriculation (log book). I have recently been informed, you don't need a copy of your insurance or car tax as the police can tell whether you have it through your number plate. Nevertheless, I still carry those in my glove compartment. As for your passport and other documents, you can go to a notary and have legal copies made. You can then just carry the copies in your glove compartment. Having said that, that doesn't apply to your green card if you are going out of the country.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

I'm glad that I asked, I've never been stopped but the Guardia are often parked up opposite the Pepe la Sal supermarket on the Benissa coast road, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

crookesey said:


> I'm glad that I asked, I've never been stopped but the Guardia are often parked up opposite the Pepe la Sal supermarket on the Benissa coast road, better safe than sorry.


We have been stopped 4 times. 3 times in the last three years and 30 years ago in the mountains at gun point. We were driving a Lhd British car on a road way off the beaten track. 
In the UK you are supposed to carry your driving licence, but many don't and can then go to a police station at a later date. That is not the case in Spain. Also, many people think that their driving licence is proof of identity. Yes, in a supermarket, but not for the police.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Aron said:


> We have been stopped 4 times. 3 times in the last three years and 30 years ago in the mountains at gun point. We were driving a Lhd British car on a road way off the beaten track.
> In the UK you are supposed to carry your driving licence, but many don't and can then go to a police station at a later date. That is not the case in Spain. Also, many people think that their driving licence is proof of identity. Yes, in a supermarket, but not for the police.



There is no requirement in the UK to carry your driving licence. 
A Spanish driving licence is sufficient proof of ID here. I asked when I was dealing with them. It has everything on it that the old 'Residencía ' had except the fingerprint.
A resident foreigner has no need to carry his passport as long as he has other means of proving who he is. Spaniards are no longer required to carry their DNI , therefore a resident foreigner cannot be treated differently.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Apparently GC won't accept copies of passport etc. I do take copies and have never been asked to show them. The cost and inconvenience of replacing these documents is horrendous if lost or stolen.Surely notarised ones should be accepted;has anyone experience of these docs being accepted by GC?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

extranjero said:


> Apparently GC won't accept copies of passport etc. I do take copies and have never been asked to show them. The cost and inconvenience of replacing these documents is horrendous if lost or stolen.Surely notarised ones should be accepted;has anyone experience of these docs being accepted by GC?


My post numbered 33 tells you


what documents have to be carried in a car
If they can be photocopied or not
if they can be plastified or not
If anybody wants the same information again, it's here - with pictures
http://www.dgt.es/revista/archivo/pdf/num158-2003-papeles.pdf


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been stopped about 3 times, and I've never been asked for my passport, just my driving licence (UK). Having said I do carry notarised copies of my passport, but their validity has never been tested.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

CapnBilly said:


> I've been stopped about 3 times, and I've never been asked for my passport, just my driving licence (UK). Having said I do carry notarised copies of my passport, but their validity has never been tested.


We've been stopped 4 times. The first time was passport, two other times they wanted my reidencia card, once more just the licence. The first time we got stopped they wanted both our passports and searched the car.


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

I don't suppose that they can tell the wheat from the chaff, all in cargo shorts and Tshirts, tattoos are a UK fashion for the dross to the mega wealthy, how are they to know who's driving a RHD car with a light out at the dead of night?

The few times that I have asked them for assistance I have been hopelessly lost in areas that I didn't know, one actually snapped to attention and saluted. I had a bit of bother at the airport a couple of times, one Guardia officer couldn't understand why I was taking £1,000 Sterling out of Spain, I had to get someone to tell him that I'd taken £2K into Spain and only spent half of it. The other tried to confiscate some cigarettes that were in our hand luggage, he kept mentioning Gibraltar so I produced the receipt from a Spanish tobacos shop, he then threw the packets that he had ripped open onto the desk and stormed off in a huff, I reckon that he was as bent as a bottle of crisps, every nation has them.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> There is no requirement in the UK to carry your driving licence.
> A Spanish driving licence is sufficient proof of ID here. I asked when I was dealing with them. It has everything on it that the old 'Residencía ' had except the fingerprint.
> A resident foreigner has no need to carry his passport as long as he has other means of proving who he is. Spaniards are no longer required to carry their DNI , therefore a resident foreigner cannot be treated differently.


Regarding proof of identity in Spain, in my area, that is not the advice we've been given by the authorities. I'm not saying your wrong, but I will err on the side of caution. I was given a denuncia last year which was later rescinded due to the fact it was illegal. Perhaps with so many law changes it is difficult for even the police to keep track.


----------

